# Idle city = ciutat frívola...



## TraductoraPobleSec

Un dubte...

L'autora que tradueixo, dama victoriana de passada per la Barcelona de finals del XIX, diu que la ciutat de dia és "noisy and busy" i, de nit, "noisy and *idle*". 

Voldria mantenir el joc dels adjectius, però la traducció típica d'_idle _al català, _ociós/a_, no m'agrada gens: "ciutat ociosa"... He pensat en "frívola", traducció que també aporta el Sr. Oliva en el diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia anglès-cat; però tampoc no ho veig gens clar.

Cap idea??? 

Merci com sempre


----------



## Antpax

Hola Tradu:

El diccionari de la casa també diu que es pot fer servir "frívola", així que en aqueste context crec que estaria bé. A més, no em sona bé això de "ruidosa i ociosa", perquè "ociosa" dona més una sensació de tranquilitat que de ruido ¿no?

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Hola Tradu:
> 
> El diccionari de la casa també diu que es pot fer servir "frívola", així que en aqueste context crec que estaria bé. A més, no em sona bé això de "ruidosa i ociosa", perquè "ociosa" dona més una sensació de tranquilitat que de ruido ¿no?
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Bé, segons com t'ho miris: l'oci de temps era temps era un oci tranquil; avui dia, aquí a Barcelona, l'oci és però que molt sorollós en general (ciutat-carnaval amb barrets mexicans, etc.)

Potser sí que deixaré "frívola"...

Saluda'm Madrid  i gràcies


----------



## Agró

I "gandula"?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Agró said:


> I "gandula"?


 

Ostres, Agró, no hi havia caigut i m'encanta, m'encanta: te la compro


----------



## Agró

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ostres, Agró, no hi havia caigut i m'encanta, m'encanta: te la compro



Tota per a tu, de franc.


----------



## Elessar

Fóra bo una mica més de context. Per inspirar-me, he fet la recerca al cercador: "an idle city" per veure què és per a un anglosaxó una _idle city_, i apareixen resultats interessants. Potser fer aquest tipus de recerca et serveix com a idea.

De tota manera, instintivament se m'acut el mot *«desenfeinada»* (en contraposició a «ocupada»), i fins i tot, si vols fer una traducció més dura o negativa, «morta», «ciutat morta». Qualsevol adjectiu que implique passivitat pot anar-hi bé.

Sort


----------



## rainbow84uk

'Frívola' no em sona bé per traduir 'idle' en aquest context... A mi m'agrada més 'gandula' perque implica mandra a més que inactivitat, com 'idle' en anglès.


----------

